# Cannondale Tango SL1 29er



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought my wife a 2013 Tango SL1. Size Med. paid $1550.

We went on our first ride. It was mostly street riding. And we had our 7 year old with us.
















The bike fits her real well, she is 5' 4" with 30 inseam

















The bike has a shorter reach from seat to handlebar than a mens bike.
















Did not really test the shock but it does have this cheat sheet on what to set the air pressure at.









The pedals seem nice. She will diffinently be using platform pedals for a while so these seem ok









I know what the first question wil be...

What does it weigh? Stock. Except an empty bottle cage and a small bell, it weighs 29.4 lbs-with all reflectors. Again size medium. Could easily lose some weight with new bars, seat post, seat, change to 2x10, and lose reflectors. Seems about right becasue my f29 C3 with a comfy seat weighs 24.5lbs, but cost double...(don't tell my wife that).

Anyway, there were not many reviews out there for these new womens bikes, so I hope this helps. So far, and it has only been a short bit with the bike, it seems real nice, and fits her well. Hope it gets her out there more.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey- I have this bike and the frame fits me great. I'm 5'1" with a 28.5-ish inseam. I made a bunch of upgrades - full XT, Thompson seatpost, new seat (changed b/c it fit me better - not for an performance issues), new pedals, new wheels - and my bike weight is down to about 27.4 now. I could probably get it a little lower if I get carbon handlebars, but I don't see the need (though my boyfriend does). 

I do love the bike. I don't mind the 80mm of travel, since this is my first mtn bike and I don't really know any different. Though I am thinking that when I get my next bike (likely full suspension), I'd like to get something with 100-120mm travel since we do a lot of singletrack and I'm working on going over obstacles. 

Definitely have been having a lot of fun on the Tango. Climbing is my weakest point, so the 29-inch wheels have been fantastic. Again, I don't have much to compare - I did test ride a Pivot Mach 4 and a Niner JET9 at a couple of demo days, but I likely won't get a new bike for a year or two, and I'd like to ride a bit more to figure out if I go 26, 27.5 or 29.


----------

